# Euthyrhynchus floridanus



## Brunneria (Jan 21, 2016)

Beautiful predatory stink bug that I'm working with.

Found eggs under pine bark on Jan 6, 2016. Eggs hatched within 4 hours.







Within about a week they molted to 2nd instar
















Today they molted to 3rd instar


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 22, 2016)

Cool! I look forward to seeing them grow up!


----------



## Brunneria (Jan 22, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Cool! I look forward to seeing them grow up!


Thank you  Will be posting 3rd instar pics soon


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Jan 22, 2016)

Ooh! I've seen some pretty neat pictures of these taking down some pretty shocking prey items. Cicadas, spiders, beetles, earwigs, bees... clearly they're very capable predators. I mean, look at this: http://61.media.tumblr.com/e301bceafb13b932bb55adb13379d7e9/tumblr_nzfsz5yIn11rqxfh6o1_500.jpg

That's just scary.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 22, 2016)

What are you doing with them?


----------



## Brunneria (Jan 22, 2016)

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> Ooh! I've seen some pretty neat pictures of these taking down some pretty shocking prey items. Cicadas, spiders, beetles, earwigs, bees... clearly they're very capable predators. I mean, look at this: http://61.media.tumblr.com/e301bceafb13b932bb55adb13379d7e9/tumblr_nzfsz5yIn11rqxfh6o1_500.jpg
> 
> That's just scary.


Oh ya. They are like silent killers. They'll approach their prey and stick their proboscis into their victims and slowly paralyze the prey and suck the juice out. lol



hibiscusmile said:


> What are you doing with them?


I'm breeding them as part of a hobby


----------



## Brunneria (Jan 25, 2016)

3rd instars


----------



## Brunneria (Jan 31, 2016)

4th instar...these guys are growing really fast


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 1, 2016)

Wow, glad they are doing well for you! I really want to get into breeding some of the true bugs, I need to find some native assassin bugs or predatory shield bugs!


----------



## Brunneria (Feb 1, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Wow, glad they are doing well for you! I really want to get into breeding some of the true bugs, I need to find some native assassin bugs or predatory shield bugs!


You should definitely try rearing some of the native assassin bugs! If you are lucky you might be able to run across Rhynocoris species


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll keep my eyes peeled, those Rhynocoris look nice! I saw some very nice assassin bugs back in 2014, but I did not collect any. This year I plan on going out more, so hopefully I'll get the chance to collect some!


----------



## Brunneria (Feb 21, 2016)

Update on this species :

I almost lost my entire colony from weird disease that made the nymphs drop dead within a day. Fortunately 8 or so nymphs survived through the tragedy and two of them managed to molt to adult (luckily they turned out to be a pair). Hopefully more nymphs will mature soon.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 22, 2016)

R these the ones that are on the milkplant?


----------



## cuervo (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow those are so cool . Glad you did not lose them all . can wait to go out and find some eggs


----------



## Brunneria (Feb 24, 2016)

hibiscusmile said:


> R these the ones that are on the milkplant?


These aren't associated with milkweeds. I believe you are referring to either _Zelus longipes _(milkweed assassin bug) or _Oncopeltus fasciatus_ (large milkweed bug).


----------



## Brunneria (Feb 24, 2016)

cuervo said:


> Wow those are so cool . Glad you did not lose them all . can wait to go out and find some eggs


Thank you    Sounds like you can find them in your area. If you find them I would love to see pics


----------



## cuervo (Feb 25, 2016)

Well sorry i dont think i can find the same kind, i was just exited to go out and find some thing in the spring hahha


----------



## Brunneria (Feb 25, 2016)

cuervo said:


> Well sorry i dont think i can find the same kind, i was just exited to go out and find some thing in the spring hahha


Ah...ok. Was quite excited about this since I haven't heard of this species ranging all the way up to NY. 

There are also other neat predatory stink bugs up in the north so I hope you encounter them when the weather warms up


----------



## Brunneria (Mar 6, 2016)

A little update on these guys. I ended up with 4 adult pairs. Males did their job and are now dying off (presumably from old age).


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 6, 2016)

Congrats to you, hopefully they will lay/hatch a new generation for you soon.  Great photos, thanks for sharing.

I was keeping Oncopeltus fasciatus over the winter for future mantid feeders, and they suddenly died off between the 2nd and 3rd generations. Other insects are interesting, and I plan to start more colonies this year as I find them. As I think I need more than my Armadillidium nasatum (isopods), Acheta domesticus (house crickets), Collembola (springtails), various fruit flies, my last millipede (Anadenobolus monilicornis), and various mantids.


----------



## spider_creations (Mar 6, 2016)

awesome would you sell the next gen ?


----------



## Brunneria (Mar 6, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> Congrats to you, hopefully they will lay/hatch a new generation for you soon.  Great photos, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I was keeping Oncopeltus fasciatus over the winter for future mantid feeders, and they suddenly died off between the 2nd and 3rd generations. Other insects are interesting, and I plan to start more colonies this year as I find them. As I think I need more than my Armadillidium nasatum (isopods), Acheta domesticus (house crickets), Collembola (springtails), various fruit flies, my last millipede (Anadenobolus monilicornis), and various mantids.


Thank you   

You should get into roaches! They are super fun to keep and can make great feeders. I highly recommend it!



spider_creations said:


> awesome would you sell the next gen ?


If I end up with too many eggs I'll be putting some up for sale


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 7, 2016)

Brunneria said:


> You should get into roaches! They are super fun to keep and can make great feeders. I highly recommend it!


1+! You definitely should get into roaches, they are great as pets, feeders, even composters!  Seriously, what aren't they good for!?


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 8, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> 1+! You definitely should get into roaches, they are great as pets, feeders, even composters!  Seriously, what aren't they good for!?


Indeed I would but my wife is overly worried about a roach infestation from any escapees (as it happens occasionally when feeding mantids with crickets or flies). One of the reasons I would try the Panchlora nivea is the need for 90 F for breeding, making a infestation very unlikely (however nothing is 100% foolproof so that removes them as a option still).

Perhaps if I cover a 3 foot square area with glue traps and place a habitat in the middle it may be a option; however, even that idea got shot down by her.


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 8, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> Indeed I would but my wife is overly worried about a roach infestation from any escapees (as it happens occasionally when feeding mantids with crickets or flies). One of the reasons I would try the Panchlora nivea is the need for 90 F for breeding, making a infestation very unlikely (however nothing is 100% foolproof so that removes them as a option still).
> 
> Perhaps if I cover a 3 foot square area with glue traps and place a habitat in the middle it may be a option; however, even that idea got shot down by her.


The thing is, temperature is not as important as the humidity in your house in order for the roaches to survive, if any of the non pest species were to escape from their container, they would almost certainly die in a few days. Your house would need to be extremely humid and moist for even the dry hardy roaches to survive, let alone breed.

Trust me, as long as you are not dealing with pest species that have adapted to live in the cool, arid cave that is a human house, you won't be getting a roach infestation anytime soon.


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 8, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> The thing is, temperature is not as important as the humidity in your house in order for the roaches to survive, if any of the non pest species were to escape from their container, they would almost certainly die in a few days. Your house would need to be extremely humid and moist for even the dry hardy roaches to survive, let alone breed.
> 
> Trust me, as long as you are not dealing with pest species that have adapted to live in the cool, arid cave that is a human house, you won't be getting a roach infestation anytime soon.


Thanks for the information. Perhaps it will help to eventually try them.


----------

